# qbittorrent seems to lack torrent version 2 v2 or hybrid torrent creation



## Hastur (Monday at 7:22 AM)

I had both with archlinux.
Why can't I create hybrid or torrent v2 in qbittorrent 4.5 on freebsd 13.1 amd64?

ps let me know if this is wrong section to post


----------



## T-Daemon (Monday at 12:10 PM)

The port and packages (default, nox) of net-p2p/qbittorrent are configured by default to version 1.x. For version 2.x it needs to be reconfigured. But it looks like version 2.x is unstable:

```
/usr/ports/net-p2p/qbittorrent % make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for qbittorrent-4.5.0:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Build with debugging support
     PYTHON=off: Install Python to support some plugin functionality
*====> libtorrent version number to use: you can only select none or one of them
     LIBTORRENT1=on: Version 1.x (default)
     LIBTORRENT2=off: Version 2.x (unstable, has memory issues)
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings*
```


----------



## diizzy (Monday at 12:12 PM)

Libtorrent 2.x memory-mapped files and RAM usage · Issue #6667 · arvidn/libtorrent
					

libtorrent version (or branch): 2.0.5 (from Arch Linux official repo) platform/architecture: Arch Linux x86-64, kernel ver 5.16 compiler and compiler version: gcc 11.1.0 Since qBittorrent started t...




					github.com
				











						qBit v4.4.3.1 + libtorrent 2.0.x freezes regularly (Arch Linux) · Issue #6952 · arvidn/libtorrent
					

qbittorrent: 4.4.3.1 x64 OS: Arch Linux Qt: 6.3.0 and 5.15.4 libtorrent-rasterbar: 2.0.6 I reported it first in the qBittorrent bugtracker but the problem only happens with version 2.x of libtorren...




					github.com
				



Indirect reference:








						Backport load_torrent_file/write_torrent_file functions to v1.2.x · Issue #7180 · arvidn/libtorrent
					

Since qBittorrent is still forced to support both v1.2.x and 2.0.x branches due to problems with the disk I/O subsystem in v2.0.x, it is problematic to start using the new functions for reading/wri...




					github.com


----------

